# Can I buy home fertility testing anywhere?



## joan1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi

I'm 35 and just curious to know how my hormone levels are. I thought I read somewhere that there was a home test that could be purchased to test and see if hormone levels support ovulation. There was even something about it predicting when menopause may occur based on results. Does such test exist?


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

I think you can get home tests but I ve never tried, I started trying for a baby when I was 34 and i went to the doctors to get tested I think I did slightly exaggerate the time We'd been trying, the first test they did was progesterone test at day 21 to check Ovulation. They then tested fsh and amh which are strong indicators in terms of fertility. Amh basically indicates your ovarian reserve. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You can, but you are a lot better having tests done with a Dr who can correctly interpret the results and arrange then for the correct timing. Also, a lot of tests need to be checked in balance with other tests, one test alone wont give you any information.

The amh blood test is often touted as a prediction of fertility but really its just a good (good, not perfect) indicator of how you will respond to IVF drugs. It indicates ovarian reserve, but not how good the eggs are: ladies with a very low amh will get pregnant naturally just as ladies with a high amh won't. Besides, your bloods are only a part of the picture, an accurate semen analysis done by the hospital/clinic is vital.

If you are over 35 and been trying for 6months your GP will often (depending on your CCG) do basic tests (lots of areas don't do AMH on the NHS, but you can have it done privately at a clinic like Cherish in Sutton Coldfield).

I'd save your pennies and avoid the home tests for now  

Xxx


----------

